

13 AdWords tips from a former Googler - Mengue
https://mengusworld.wordpress.com/2015/07/15/13-adwords-tips-from-a-former-googler/

======
GordonS
Something I've always struggled with is getting a good quality score, even
though my website hosts highly relevant content, mentions the search keywords
numerous times etc. No matter what I do I can't get a quality score above 5 or
6.

It's annoying having to pay $3.5+ for clicks :(

The 'Below first page bid' messages are also highly misleading - I have them
showing for keywords where I consistently rank around 1st place.

~~~
Mengue
Dear Gordon,

Indeed, as mentioned in my 4th point, the first bid suggestion is very
misleading and should not be taken too seriously. It's always higher than it
should be actually.

Regarding quality: Please view the YouTube click I posted in the video, it
explains quite well how the quality score is determined. In genera, optimize
mainly for CTRs by using the proper keywords etc. In the end, your QF is
almost entirely depdendend on the CTRs.

And sometimes, even though you have high CTRs, your QF is shown low. Do not be
irritated, the CTR is the more accurate metric.

Best, Mengühan

~~~
GordonS
What's considered a good CTR?

~~~
Mengue
Well, it really depends on the targeting. For instance, if you have brand
keywords, you should at least have 30% CTR. Overall, I would say that a CTR
around 2-3% for search and 0.2-0.5% for GDN should do well. But again, this
can vary extremely from case to case.

